# Old Town Revival, Cornelius, NC, 11-5-22



## DonChristie (Jul 26, 2022)

Old Town Revival (OTR) is in Cornelius, North Carolina on November 5th, 2022! You need to go to this show! It is the coolest thing since sliced bread! It is all motorcycles, cars and now Bicycles, again! OTR has asked us to show off our bicycles at their show! If you want to show off your Iron, be there by 1 pm. There is food and drink available. We had a great time last year! Lets do this!


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 26, 2022)

Some eye candy from last years show!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 26, 2022)

Nice! Finally something in my neighborhood. I'll be there like the 1982 Worlds Fair


----------



## Sprockets (Jul 26, 2022)

Thanks for posting the pics Don. It's good to see Dave's (former) truck again!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2022)

Yep Heidi and I will try to make it but another grandchild is due about that time. A good time and you don't have to get out of bed butt early even if you do live 3 hours away! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 27, 2022)

Sprockets said:


> Thanks for posting the pics Don. It's good to see Dave's (former) truck again!



Hard to believe it has only been about a year. Miss old Dave! RIP


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 13, 2022)

For those of you bringing bicycles to show, have your bikes setup by 1pm at the location labeled 16. Bring as many classics as you can!


----------



## Misterotis (Sep 13, 2022)

I have a sister in Cornelius, I'll have to ask if she's going and have her get pics.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 22, 2022)

OTR is just about a week away. Time to start cleaning the vintage iron!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2022)

Hoping I can make it Don!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 28, 2022)

Unfortunately Hurricane Ian has decided to crash the OTR this year. We were very hopeful that that path of the storm would change. We pour our hearts and souls into the OTR to put on a great experience for the community to enjoy and have too much on the line to risk it & certainly don’t want to put anyone in harms way with the weather that is being predicted that Hurricane Ian will bring. The postponed date will now be Saturday, November 5th. Mother nature may have won this time. That’s just the nature of outdoor events. We’ll do our best to adjust and bring you the OTR experience on November 5th, same time from 2p-7p, just as we had planned for this Saturday. We hope you all are able to adjust with us & that we’ll see you in November. Thank you all for your understanding in this matter.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 28, 2022)

Sometimes discretion is the better part of valor. Just ask General Custer!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2022)

Yea it was already a big maybe for me and when I saw this weekend's forecast knew I wouldn't make it. Unfortunately I just realized this is the same weekend as Get-A-Grip so I won't be at OTR. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 30, 2022)

Ok, Kids, OTR is this Saturday!! Looks like the weather is going to be great! If your not showing bicycles, you should atleast stop by and check it out! If you are showing a bike, get there by 11:30 ish. We are at #16 on the map. Be there or be square!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 1, 2022)

Variety is a slice of life! Cleaned up the 5 bikes I am bringing to OTR.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Variety is a slice of life! Cleaned up the 5 bikes I am bringing to OTR.
> 
> View attachment 1723899
> 
> View attachment 1723900



Looking good Don! Sorry I will miss this one--we had a great time last year. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 6, 2022)

With a chance of rain all day long, OTR was going to happen! Turned out it did not rain on us once! It was great seeing all who came (Scott R, Doug and Lauren, Scott H, Duncan, Bernie, Shawn F, Tim M) Good times!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 6, 2022)

A few more pics!


----------

